# Make yourself SOIC8 to DIP8 adapter (56k warnings!!!)



## bpribadi

Here is my method to make the small SOIC8 IC mountable on the DIP8 socket.

 1. I don't like this part, cutting the perf. board, 4x4 holes. Use acrylic cutter to cut the board, and I use sharpening stone to smoothen the edges.






 2. Remove 2 rows of the copper with pen knive. Not difficult.





 3. Put all the pins on the DIP8 socket, and mount the board.





 4. Bend and cut the pins accordingly.





 5. Flatten and bend the for legs on the corners.





 6. Clamp the IC and the board with Visegrip, and solder the legs.





 7. Done.


----------



## gastro54

Sweet!! Nice job.


----------



## chillysalsa

Good idea!

 Hmm... maybe one could do something similar to make a 2xSINGLE > DUAL opamp adapter... Or even a 2xSINGLE SOIC > DUAL DIP8 opamp. It's much neater than the Frankenstein leads+solder monstrosities I've made.

 BTW: What the heck kind of a camera did you use? Those macro shots are superb!


----------



## NOTHINGness

Only thing is you would want to be very careful bending the legs to make sure you don't break them off.

 Also chillysalsa, the camera he used is a Canon G2.


----------



## sijosae

bpribadi, Very good job and nice pics.

 I introduce my recommended method.
 I think following is an another easy way.


----------



## phugger

Very very nice.


----------



## kloan

Nice.. but what's the point exactly?


----------



## ramuman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_Nice.. but what's the point exactly?_

 

It makes it easier to mount chips like the 8610 without having to buy a browndog or other adapter. People are much more likely to have a DIP socket laying around then the more expensive adapter. 

 BTW, nice job...I might stick the 8610s into my amp now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## kloan

What I'm wondering is do SOIC chips sound better than DIP8 chips?


----------



## bpribadi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NOTHINGness* 
_Only thing is you would want to be very careful bending the legs to make sure you don't break them off.

 Also chillysalsa, the camera he used is a Canon G2._

 

Thanks NOTHINGness! Yes, I use G2 with B+W Macro adaptor (+10 dioptre).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_What I'm wondering is do SOIC chips sound better than DIP8 chips?_

 

Some good Op-Amps like AD8610, AD8065, etc. only available in SOIC. I wish they also available in DIP8 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some super IC like the new AD8067 only available in SOT23 (the two tiny ICs on the right):


----------



## bpribadi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sijosae* 
_bpribadi, Very good job and nice pics.

 I introduce my recommended method.
 I think following is another easy job._

 

Your method is simpler than mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No need to cut perf board. But require higher soldering skill, otherwise the DIP8 socket might melt if you don't solder fast enough


----------



## llmobll

OMG i just saw this thread and had to try it!!!! I didn't even add the extra pins. Works great!!!!! no more brown dog adapters for me! Thanks guys1!!!


----------



## BrokenEnglish

excuse me, lifting this older thread - it could be useful for me right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 could someone please estimate what's the maximum allowed time to touch the leads of those soic opamps with a solder iron?!


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BrokenEnglish* 
_excuse me, lifting this older thread - it could be useful for me right now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 could someone please estimate what's the maximum allowed time to touch the leads of those soic opamps with a solder iron?!_

 

You could use this guide, read point number 7....


 BTW what's wrong wiht the brown dogs adapters they cost just a couple of bux and they will look a lot nicer, why not using them, and avoid all this hassle.....


----------



## BrokenEnglish

thanks, al, that's just what i was searching for..


----------



## individual6891

This is great! Cheers guys


----------



## BlazerFRS

I'm sorry to bump this tread again, but man is this awesome...

 I used the top method, but my vicegrips weren't handy so I ended up using a *little* dab of hot glue to keep the chip in place, worked out pretty well.

 I'll just be bookmarking this now....


----------



## andante

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sijosae* 
_bpribadi, Very good job and nice pics.

 I introduce my recommended method.
 I think following is an another easy way.





_

 

When using the method suggested by sijosae, does it matter if dip adapters are gold plated or not (I don't know if gold plated solders properly)?


----------



## uzziah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_What I'm wondering is do SOIC chips sound better than DIP8 chips?_

 

nope


----------



## uzziah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kloan* 
_What I'm wondering is do SOIC chips sound better than DIP8 chips?_

 

nope


----------



## Edwood

You guys are using an awful lot of solder there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed


----------



## individual6891

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_You guys are using an awful lot of solder there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -Ed_

 

It just looks like a lot, but it's just because the magnification is hoooooge.

 An ant looks like one of those things from from starship troopers x800 magnification!


----------



## moeburn

I've tried this, i found it really hard. Should I be using a special kind of solder or soldering method, or prefluxing or something fancy?


----------



## BlazerFRS

I didn't use anything special; but it is kind of a PITA.

 It's very important you find a way to hold the chip down, otherwise you'll just move it all over the place with the iron (as I did for 30-40 mins). The small vise-grips work well, just don't crush the chip!


----------



## moeburn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bpribadi* 
_Thanks NOTHINGness! Yes, I use G2 with B+W Macro adaptor (+10 dioptre)._

 

You just wait until I figure out how to do this, then I take pictures with my Minolta A1 with a 50mm lens reversed on the front, its better than a microscope


----------



## Garbz

ahhh good old reverse lense macros. Nothing beats using an Olympus with 10x zoom running through a 35mm lens to blow a PCB via up to 2048 x the3:4equiverlant


----------



## AsuAmo76

Great job guys, looks so easy! 
 Will try sijosae method tonight as I have few soic's waiting...


----------



## robjrock

Hey,
 Sorry to resurrect such an old thread but I think its really useful, also I made my ow twist on this great tutorial. Basically the DIP sockets I had weren't the right type for making this particular adapter because the individual 'legs' had kind of rivets on top and they didn't work to bend across to meet the legs of the SOIC chip... if that makes sense.

 So what I did was got 8 'off-cuts' from capacitors / resister legs etc and poked each one individually into the adapter (just as the Op Amps legs would) - then put the scrap protoboard on top so each off cut slid through the corresponding hole. Then I bluetacked the SOIC chip to the centre, bent each off cut (one at a time) over to meet the corresponding leg of the SOIC chip, soldering, snipped, then moved onto the next one.

 Worked a treat! Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Bilavideo

Well done!


----------



## ShinyFalcon

Ooh a spider!


----------



## DKJones96

Looks like the robot from Wild Wild West.

 But, I hadn't seen any SOT23 adapters until today, they are 95 cents each: SparkFun Electronics - SOT23 to DIP Adapter

 Those people have more breakout boards than you could ever want!


----------



## les_garten

Pure Art! Neat resurrection of an old thread!

 .


----------



## nullstring

I wonder how well this method would work for single x2 soic to dip


----------



## thefallenangelx

i did it for an ad8397 and an d8620!it is all ok, but when i insert it in the dip8 socket in my cmoy standard config (+ tle2426 and power cap 470uf and 5.7 gain) the bass sound distorted...is there anything wrong?Or should i modify my cmoy config?


----------



## majkel

You guys complicate things too much.

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6754/10138281.jpg

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/1162/10138282.jpg


----------

